
UltraViolet FAQ - walterbell
http://www.uvdemystified.com/uvfaq.html
======
Nursie
Ultraviolet - a clunky, expensive, irritating way for the copyright industry
to claim it's doing you a favour while still restricting what you can do with
media you bought, rather than just letting people make standard, portable
video and audio files from discs they've actually paid for.

Which they can torrent in seconds anyway.

------
rwmj
I was rather hoping that would be about Ultraviolet light. What is UV used for
in industry? What frequencies are dangerous? Does looking at black lights
damage your eyesight?

~~~
DiabloD3
I, too, was hoping for this. Instead, it is an FAQ about some seemingly
abandoned digital format that, as it says in the FAQ, Amazon and iTunes and
Google don't support.

~~~
walterbell
Ask and ye shall receive, although most questions are about environmental
applications: [https://www.iuva.org/uv-faqs](https://www.iuva.org/uv-faqs)

------
supergreg
So what happens if I die? Can my beneficiaries claim my account? Or will my
media be lost forever?

~~~
J_Darnley
Of course they can't! That would be stealing. They would literally be reaching
into the artists' pockets and grabbing their cash.

------
thebiglebrewski
This claims to be a way to unite all of your media to be played anywhere - but
if it were true, why can't I play movies I bought on Amazon digitally, movies
from Netflix from my 12.99 HD subscription, or movies from Hulu which I pay a
similar amount for for no ads. This whole thing is just a racket, let me pay
$100-150 for all of the media I consume in a year plz and just distribute it
to all of the copyright holders based on plays...the PRO of the future!

------
Aleman360
Disney Movies Anywhere is the best approach to this. They give you a license
on every popular service (iTunes, Amazon, Vudu, Xbox, etc.).

Still sucks that you get locked in to a particular quality level, and buying
movies is still dumb vs. just streaming and rentals, but it's better than
UltraViolet.

